# My Review is not being posted



## Graywolf-ELM (Jun 17, 2006)

It was suggested to me that I should start writing reviews by a couple of my friends, then I had a request I couldn't pass up.

When I posted my review, it seemed to succeed, but the review is not showing up on the board.  If I go back to attempt to re-post it, I get an error  message.

http://www.enworld.org/reviews_newreview.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=2891975&productid=165650

"You can't post multiple reviews to the same product"


This is the product link

http://www.enworld.org/reviews.php?do=product&productid=165650

Please let me know if I've missed some step in the process that I should have followed.  I read the FAQ, and attempted to follow all of the conditions of posting.

Thank you,
GW


----------



## Darkness (Jun 18, 2006)

Hm, seems to be there now: Review.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jun 18, 2006)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Hm, seems to be there now: Review.




Thanks for pointing it out,

for some reason it isn't showing up under the product as a review for it.

http://www.enworld.org/reviews.php?do=product&productid=165650

Nor under the list of most recent reviews.

http://www.enworld.org/reviews.php

Is that only for staff reviewers?

GW


----------



## Crothian (Jun 18, 2006)

It's there but it isn't being shown on the front review page opr under the product.  I have no idea why.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks both of you.  I want to do more of them, I'll see if the next one does the same thing.

GW


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 18, 2006)

Same thing has happened to me. The reviews I posted didn't show on the new reviews list or under the product I reviewed. They did show up under the reviews I've done, though, in my account.

Pinotage


----------



## trancejeremy (Jun 18, 2006)

Hmmmm, when I try to look at that review via Darkness's link, it say I don't have permission.  Sounds like the reviews can only be seen by moderators and/or the person who wrote it.


----------



## Darkness (Jun 18, 2006)

Heh. Didn't know reviews that still require validation are visible in people's profiles (which is where I got the link). 'cause, as Pinotage said, they aren't visible on a product's page...

So I'd say the folks in charge of checking and validating reviews just haven't gotten to this review yet.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 18, 2006)

Darkness said:
			
		

> So I'd say the folks in charge of checking and validating reviews just haven't gotten to this review yet.




If there's a way to aprove the reviews, it isn't there.  We (review mods) used to have button that allowed us to look at reviews to aprrove them, but that option is not there anymore.  Perhaps the system still needs reviews to be arrpoved, but the way to approive them is just not there.  Hopefully TwinRose will be able to look at this and fix it.


----------



## Darkness (Jun 19, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> If there's a way to aprove the reviews, it isn't there.  We (review mods) used to have button that allowed us to look at reviews to aprrove them, but that option is not there anymore.  Perhaps the system still needs reviews to be arrpoved, but the way to approive them is just not there.  Hopefully TwinRose will be able to look at this and fix it.



 Hm. Crothian, do you have access to the Moderator Control Panel? If yes, check out the Moderate Threads (and/or Moderate Posts, possibly) function. (Note - I believe there's not only reviews in that queue.) If no, maybe contact Morrus or TwinRose directly to ensure they know there's a problem.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 19, 2006)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Hm. Crothian, do you have access to the Moderator Control Panel? If yes, check out the Moderate Threads (and/or Moderate Posts, possibly) function. (Note - I believe there's not only reviews in that queue.) If no, maybe contact Morrus or TwinRose directly to ensure they know there's a problem.




Whoa...I never knew this thing existed......


----------



## Crothian (Jun 19, 2006)

Okay that should solve this problem.


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 20, 2006)

Yip, that did the trick. Both reviews suddenly showed up in the right place. Thanks! I take it reviews need to be approved now?

Pinotage


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 20, 2006)

Crothian, while we can't add products to the review database, could you please add Clockwork Golem Workshop's Masterwork Characters: Children of the Fey and Huge Ogre Publishing's Guardians of the UnderHalls to the database? The latter is listed there, but I think it's virtual since you can't post a review for it.

BTW, shouldn't RDP: Rage Feats be posted under Reality Deviant Publications, the publisher, rather than the Ronon Arts, the distributor?   

Much thanks!

Pinotage


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you for clearing this up,

GW


----------



## Crothian (Jun 20, 2006)

Pinotage said:
			
		

> Crothian, while we can't add products to the review database, could you please add Clockwork Golem Workshop's Masterwork Characters: Children of the Fey and Huge Ogre Publishing's Guardians of the UnderHalls to the database? The latter is listed there, but I think it's virtual since you can't post a review for it.




Those are added


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks!

Pinotage


----------

